# Omg!!!



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2010)

http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2010/09/16/5123239-explaining-a-fish-kill?GT1=43001


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 17, 2010)

Sad


----------



## Candace (Sep 18, 2010)

That must stink so bad... poor fish.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 18, 2010)

Candace said:


> That must stink so bad... poor fish.


Who gets to clean that mess up? 
or ......... easy pickins for the wildlife!


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 18, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Who gets to clean that mess up?
> or ......... easy pickins for the wildlife!



OMG:sob:

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2010)

The low tide explanation seems like BS to me. Tides are cyclic and that should not strand fish in that way! It's kind of like the "Oh, the oil has now dissipated" line!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2010)

All those fish -- hard to believe they all lived in that area.


----------



## Clark (Sep 19, 2010)

Impossible to overstate the importance of this specie.

This happened last year at Matawan Creek(yes, the creek has some fame). Dead fish everywhere.
We were down there yesterday. The bunker were so thick, you could walk across the water. From the bulkhead, two casts of the net gave a days worth of bait. Fishermen/women complain because it is tough to fish. Amazing amount of bird life- gourging themselves.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> The low tide explanation seems like BS to me. Tides are cyclic and that should not strand fish in that way! It's kind of like the "Oh, the oil has now dissipated" line!


What effect do the hurricanes have on tides? It's probably a combination of things, it would be pretty easy to rule out oil, there's plenty of subjects.


----------



## GaryB (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is some additional information stating that this is not uncommon:


But Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries officials say it appears the fish kills are due to a combination of low tide and high temperatures that led to low oxygen levels in the waterways.

According to the Associated Press:

Spokeswoman Olivia Watkins said Wednesday that department biologists found the fish kill had nothing to do with the Gulf of Mexico oil spill.

Watkins says low tide trapped fish in less than two feet of water. Hot water holds less oxygen than cold water, and heat speeds metabolisms so plants and animals need more oxygen.

Watkins says the water held too little oxygen to keep the fish alive.

Such fish kills are common in Louisiana’s shallow waters in late summer and early fall.

To many it might seem the Louisiana officials are in denial or trying to cover something up. But Chronicle outdoor writer Shannon Tompkins had a similar analysis even before officials there stepped in.

“Pretty common to see fish kills like this in late summer,” he told my colleague Brett Clanton in an e-mail. “It’s a dissolved oxygen issue that manifests most often in canals and bayous with limited water exchange/movement. The canals on Tiki Island and some of the other subdivisions on Galveston Island see this kind of thing almost yearly.”

“Sometimes, it’s an algae/dinoflagellate bloom like the one that just caused a fish kill in Baffin Bay down by Corpus this past week.”

“Invariably, forage species such as menhaden (pogies), shad and mullet take the biggest hits. Impressive and very aromatic, but not something that causes a lot of hand wringing among fisheries managers.”


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 19, 2010)

I've seen some bad red tide kills in Florida waters where you can't help but think "are there any fish left out there?" Certainly impressive, but not unprecedented. Bet it stinks to high heaven though :crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2010)

Menhaden are very important to species further along the food chain!


----------

